# Need Creative Grooming Ideas for..



## Great Big Puppy (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi,
I am wanting to play around with creative grooming and was wondering if anyone has any ideas on creative grooming for a standard poodle who is in the middle of turning blue. He still looks a dull black. Most of the creative grooming I've seen done is on white poodles, which makes sense since their coats can be colored, but I'd like to try something on my boy anyway. Any suggestions?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I believe you can bleach the color out first and then dye (as you would on dark colored human hair), but it will be much harder on his coat.


----------



## Great Big Puppy (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks binkalette,

Yeah, I don't want to start bleaching his coat. Just looking for maybe pattern ideas that are out of the ordinary from regular poodle cuts. Maybe any blow pen colors that would still show up on a darker coat, as long as they are safe to use.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Blow pens are safe to use, but its going to be hard to get a color to show up. Yes, blue and black poodles are bleached first, then colored. 

You can think up any pattern you want. You could put swirls on him, Make diamond shapes on him, circles, tassle his ears, etc. If you were to do something like that, use a small trimmer, like the "Stylique" to shave the pattern in very short. Then you can use blow pens on the skin that you shaved, and that will give you some color. Google "creative dog grooming" and do the "Image" search...you can get tons of ideas from that. Flames, swirls, hearts, squiggles, etc if you don't want to get really fancy.


----------

